# Rim Repairs Wire Wheels / Alloy



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
7635 Ramish ave 
Bell Gardens, ca 90201
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


All type of rim repairs
Wire Wheels
Alloy wheels
Steel rims


----------



## Diehard64 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Oscor Whats up its Eddie. I just thought I would let these guys know what kind of work you do so here's a couple of pics of my Tru Classic you did for my 1970 Custom Impala that I pick up Monday. I'll post some more pics when I mount the tires. Thanks again. It was worth the ride form Fresno, Ca. Later.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

pm me a quote on this 1 tru classic


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Eddie, how you doing? price $ 312.00 includes new outer, spokes & nipples and chrome your hub, and tru & seal it. & a tecate w/ limon y sal.
Bring it in when you are ready


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

If I was to ship you my set of all chrome 72 spoke daytons, how much to powdercoat the hub and spokes maybe the dish to match my car? they are clean pre stamp 13x7 daytons


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Price to powdercoat the hub, spokes & dish $ 618.00 
Price to powdercoat the hub & spokes only $ 468.00

If you want a candy color it will be a little more
Work will take about 1 to 1/12 week
Thank
Madeline


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

How much would it be to repair a 13x7 chrome dayton because curb mark? Basically replace dish.


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Replace a Dayton with a new dish including labor $215.00


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Diehard64 said:


> Hey Oscor Whats up its Eddie. I just thought I would let these guys know what kind of work you do so here's a couple of pics of my Tru Classic you did for my 1970 Custom Impala that I pick up Monday. I'll post some more pics when I mount the tires. Thanks again. It was worth the ride form Fresno, Ca. Later.
> View attachment 369235
> View attachment 369234


stunning


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

how much to rechrome 4 rims 14 by 7 rockets i can send you pics, ill take them to you


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Madeline, How much to re-seal 4 13" McLeans? Old seal is already off.


----------



## Diehard64 (Jul 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

What kind of barrels do you use when fixing daytons with curb rash? Are they Daytons ?I have some 17x9s need fixing.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got a set of true spokes, standard offset I believe 50 spokes from 1985, I have 1 missing and 3 broken short spokes. Is it safe to roll on? can the spokes be replaced and how much? Aside from the spokes issue they are practically flawless


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

jokers65 said:


> how much to rechrome 4 rims 14 by 7 rockets i can send you pics, ill take them to you


Tripple chrome $ 125.00 ea


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Madeline, How much to re-
> New seal 13" since you all ready have the seal off $ 25.00 ea


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

DavidGs SS said:


> What kind of barrels do you use when fixing daytons with curb rash? Are they Daytons ?I have some 17x9s need fixing.


The Barrels are USA made.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

caprice on dz said:


> got a set of true spokes, standard offset I believe 50 spokes from 1985, I have 1 missing and 3 broken short spokes. Is it safe to roll on? can the spokes be replaced and how much? Aside from the spokes issue they are practically flawless


Well you should get them fixed as soon as you can beause when you do decide to fix them your other spokes may get locked and them you may have to replace alot more than what you are missing now. spoke can cost as much as $3 to $ 5 ea depends on the spoke you need. So to re-tru and seal $ 65.00 ea + what ever the spoke cost.
Thanks
Madeline


----------



## impala6three (Oct 6, 2009)

how much to tighten up and re tru a 72 spoke 14x7 dayton and replace a couple of spokes, and reseal?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

impala6three said:


> how much to tighten up and re tru a 72 spoke 14x7 dayton and replace a couple of spokes, and reseal?


14x7 re tru & seal $ 55.00 replace spokes 14" $ 1.00 to $ 3.00 ea if the spokes are stainless

Thanks
Madeline


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G-Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
562-806-3777
562-318-9250


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## C.H.U.E.Y (Feb 14, 2010)

How much to rechrome a set (4) 13x7 dayton 72 spoke and reseal


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

can I order stainless steel spokes from you for 17" daytons??


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> can I order stainless steel spokes from you for 17" daytons??


$ 1.50 ea spoke 17"

Thanks
Madeline


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

C.H.U.E.Y said:


> How much to rechrome a set (4) 13x7 dayton 72 spoke and reseal



Starting price $ 235.00 ea


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

gboyz said:


> $ 1.50 ea spoke 17"
> 
> Thanks
> Madeline


nice how about the nipples..... hell I need 2 new dishes or mine replated. Can I just send you my hubs and spokes/nipples that are still good and you just build 2 wheels? That is if its cheaper to replace than rechrome the barrels :dunno:


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

65.00 ea + 3.00 to 5.00 per spoke depends on which spokes you need


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

5 13x7 rev 100 spoke double stamped daytons powder coat spokes and dish one dish has light rash on it from scraping wheel well so it need repaired or replace not a candy but not a stocked color by most im sure color


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, ok so I am not sure of exactly what you want??


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

I got some 14" 72 spoke Daytons with faded gold nipples.. How much to replace the nipples with chrome ones and replate the dish on all 4 rims?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

It's better to get all new dishes, because most times its really hard to get around the dimple so the chrome will come out bad. but it is up to you if you want to take that chance.
Price for 4 new 72 spoke chrome dayton dishes & new chrome nipples including labor

$ 700.00 for all 4 wheels


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi i'd like a price check. got 2 72spoke gold center daytons and 2 88spoke gold center daytons all four rims need new barels thanks


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

$65.00 ea


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

gboyz said:


> It's better to get all new dishes, because most times its really hard to get around the dimple so the chrome will come out bad. but it is up to you if you want to take that chance.
> Price for 4 new 72 spoke chrome dayton dishes & new chrome nipples including labor
> 
> $ 700.00 for all 4 wheels


I have the same problem but I want to keep my spokes gold, and two of the rims have curb rash!


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

about $ 200.00 each with new dish


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

gboyz said:


> $65.00 ea


Ok 65.00 for ea wheel. is this a $$$ with all the labor cost to also is new dish usa good chrome?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Ihave a set of RoadStars 15x10 100spokes
I want to make them in to 14x7 n re chrome everything..


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

yes we can do it, please give me your # and I will call you


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
All Type of Rim Repair & Restoration
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> 5 13x7 rev 100 spoke double stamped daytons powder coat spokes and dish one dish has light rash on it from scraping wheel well so it need repaired or replace not a candy but not a stocked color by most im sure color


What a meant is how much to take my 5 daytons apart powder coat the spokes and dishes on all 5 BUT one of the dishes needs repair or replaced


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

how much 2fix a bent dub?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

starting price $ 65.00 ea


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: koo Ill give yall a call


gboyz said:


> starting price $ 65.00 ea


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

How much to fix a all gold China hub is loose and couple broke spokes?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

$ 65.00 tru & seal 1.25 per spoke gold


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

What's your turn around ... And I live in Indiana 46227 so I ship to you and you guys ship back when done ?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

about 1 to 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you guys still repairing wheels


----------

